

Screwed by UPS & the 2012 Olympics - bobdvb
http://batchgeo.com/map/203de17757930cc220870eef1ac25e5b

======
EwanToo
The thing is, it's not true.

UPS only have an exclusive on deliveries to inside the Olympic venues
themselves, not the houses or buildings outside them. So if you live in the
area, there's no real change (other than traffic causing you all sorts of
issues).

[http://tamebay.com/2012/05/25-pounds-rip-off-to-deliver-
fina...](http://tamebay.com/2012/05/25-pounds-rip-off-to-deliver-final-1-mile-
to-olympics.html)

